# Baby Vampire Crabs!



## Web Wheeler (May 13, 2006)

I just discovered that I have baby Vampire Crabs.










Sorry about the poor quality photo. These guys are small and like to hide a lot. I only had a few seconds to snap this picture before the crab disappeared underneath a piece of tree bark.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Took me a week and a bottle of peroxide to get rid of those.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ohhh those are lovely!!


----------



## Web Wheeler (May 13, 2006)

I was just able to get a few more adult and juvi pics (a little better quality this time) before the Vampire Crabs disappeared into their hiding spots...









Adult Vampire Crab









Adult Vampire Crab









Baby Vampire Crab


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

great job Web! I knew if anyone could breed them it would be you.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey those are really neat! Ive never seen them before, i like the eyes- just like in Twilight


----------

